# Jar mit JavaScript starten kein Applet!



## SeppiK (23. Jan 2006)

Hallo,
ich stehe vor folgendem Problem.

Ich bin dabei ein Firefoxerweiterung zu schreiben. Das ganze habe ich in Java gemacht und läuft auch.
Jetzt müsste ich das ganze noch in Firefox integrieren. Das ganze geht mit XUL. Da XUL keine Logik besitzt sondern nur zur GUI-Erstellung vorgesehen ist, wurde mir JavaScript empfohlen um dem ganzen eine Funktion zu verpassen.
Meine frage ist jetzt wie ich ein externes Jar mit JavaScript ans laufen kriege aber als Appliktion nicht als Applet.

Bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Seppi


----------



## PoiSoN (23. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir (abgeändert) das hier:

```
/* Beispiel:
Das folgende Beispiel zeigt, wie man Notepad direkt aus einer Webseite heraus starten kann. [...] 
*/

<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--

function Init_ScriptInterface()
{
    window.external.InitScriptInterface();
}


function ExecuteProg()
{
    SiteKiosk.ExternalApps.Run("c:\\winnt\\notepad.exe", true);
}
//-->
</script>


<title>Example</title>
</head>

<body onload="Init_ScriptInterface();">

[url="javascript:ExecuteProg()"]run Notepad[/url]


</body>
</html>
```
[Quelle: http://www.sitekiosk.de/hilfe/basicversion/06programs.htm ]


----------



## Illuvatar (23. Jan 2006)

Trotz allem scheint mir das eher ein JavaScript als ein Java Problem zu sein, also *verschiebe* ich das mal.

Den Unterschied Java - Javascript kennst du ja wohl, da spare ich mir die Suche nach dem Erklärungslink


----------

